# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Remeron

## Mandy112

Beste mensen,

Ik gebruik nu 5 weken remeron, 30 mg, vanaf ga ik over naar de 15 mg.
Dit omdat ik overdag ook vrij moe ben en tintelingen heb in mijn linkerhand.
Ik neem het tabletje in de avond in. Is er iemand die dit ook slikt met de bijwerkingen van overdag moe zijn ?

----------


## Mandy112

is er iemand?

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij is er al een topic over remeron.........
ik heb het ooit geslikt.....moeheid was eerst wel een bijwerkin maar is snel over,
remeron 30 mg is een standaard dagdosering bij een depressie, mensen met slaapproblemen geven ze eerder 15 mg, maar dat is niet hoog genoeg om een depressie te bestrijden

----------


## Mandy112

Beste Sietske,

bedankt voor je reactie, ik moet het inderdaad slikken voor een depressie, maar ik ben daar overdag ook moe van, dus mijn psychiator hefft dit als advies gegeven, ik hoop dat het ook werkt voor de depressie. Groetjes mandy

----------

